# old hand shaper restoration



## celsoari (Dec 3, 2019)

How I Restored My Old Hand Shaper (1908):





Celso Ari


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 3, 2019)

Ive never seen a manually powered shaper before, heck I didn't  even know they existed for that matter although I dont know why its such a surprise to me that they do!  Anyway nice job, id like to see how it cuts.


----------



## thomas s (Dec 3, 2019)

Nice job it looks great.


----------



## celsoari (Dec 4, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Ive never seen a manually powered shaper before, heck I didn't  even know they existed for that matter although I dont know why its such a surprise to me that they do!  Anyway nice job, id like to see how it cuts.



it cuts very well, including it is used for internal work as a key way
greetings from Brazil
Celso Ari


----------



## celsoari (Dec 4, 2019)

thomas s said:


> Nice job it looks great.



thanks Bro


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 4, 2019)

I've been trying to find one of these since I first hear about them - still haven't see one in the flesh.
Nice job!


----------



## cjtoombs (Dec 4, 2019)

ThinWoodsman said:


> I've been trying to find one of these since I first hear about them - still haven't see one in the flesh.
> Nice job!



Garry Martin at Martin Model and Pattern sells a casting kit to build one similar to this one.  I think it's a bit smaller.  They also come up occasionaly on eBay, but don't expect to get one cheap.  I think the casting kit is close to $500 and you probably won't find a used one for less than that.  I've got the casting kit but haven't started machining it yet.  I'm beginning to think I'm more of a casting kit collector than I am a hobby machinist


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 4, 2019)

Yeah, I've been considering that casting kit but it's a bit steep.
I've seen just about everything else for sale on CL or at auctions here in the northeastm but not a hand shaper. Probably not a very high adoptioon rate for those.


----------



## cjtoombs (Dec 4, 2019)

ThinWoodsman said:


> Yeah, I've been considering that casting kit but it's a bit steep.
> I've seen just about everything else for sale on CL or at auctions here in the northeastm but not a hand shaper. Probably not a very high adoptioon rate for those.



Yea, I expect they were never as popular after WWII as the powered variants, and the likelihood of a bunch of pre WWII items like this making it through the scrap metal drives isn't all that good.


----------



## celsoari (Dec 4, 2019)

ThinWoodsman said:


> I've been trying to find one of these since I first hear about them - still haven't see one in the flesh.
> Nice job!


 thanks Bro


----------

